# question about possible warped rotors after rotating tires....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 goat and couple weeks ago I rotated my tires and ever since when going freeway speeds like 65mph and when I start braking like exiting or something the steering wheel shakes slight not to bad/violentily but noticeable.

I know its probably warped rotors because I never have and dont have a torque wrench to properly tighten the lugs up. I always use ones of those chrome stars bars that have the different lug sizes, and I always put in all my back arms and weight to it when tighten them lugs up. 

So do you guys use a torque wrench for the the lugs? Is it 100 lbs right?

If I leave it the way it is what is the negatives? Is it faster wearing of the rotors and pads? Does the warped rotors cause a dragged on the rotation mass when its moving along? Thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No, the warped rotors will move the pads out farther, thus making the first time hitting the brakes have a longer stroke. Fix the problem, warped rotors kill braking. Now, if rotating the tires actually has a rim mounted crooked, you would feel it all the time, not just under braking. Torquing the rims is a great idea. I tighten mine in a star pattern, not tightening any all the way down on the first pass, then giving them a final torque with a impact--but not too tight..


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

jetstang said:


> No, the warped rotors will move the pads out farther, thus making the first time hitting the brakes have a longer stroke. Fix the problem, warped rotors kill braking. Now, if rotating the tires actually has a rim mounted crooked, you would feel it all the time, not just under braking. Torquing the rims is a great idea. I tighten mine in a star pattern, not tightening any all the way down on the first pass, then giving them a final torque with a impact--but not too tight..


Well for all the dudes in here saying its not warped rotors looks to by right on.....

So today I lifted front end removed both front tires and went ahead and put the drivers side tire to passenger side and vice versa, and before mounting them I did wipe really quick the center mounting hub on the rim side and also the rotor side. 

So I mount them up made sure its mated flush and did the correct star sequence in tightem them up half way torqued. then dropped the jack sightly to put weight onto tires so they wont turn them tighten them up tighter.

So maybe it was a centering issue or I overtighten too much.

No more slight steering wheel shake. Thanks for the helps peeps.


----------

